# Which Element Would You Choose? (Avatar: The Last Airbender/ Legend of Korra)



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey!

I've always been a huge fan of the Avatar universe; I hope some of you guys are familiar?

Basically the question I am asking is which bending ability and its culture do you identify with most?

Air - A serene, spiritual element associated with its passive, peaceful nomadic people.

Water - A versatile element of healing as well as power, its people live in the north and south poles. 

Earth - A strong element of power that can be used as a strong defense as well, its people live in earth kingdom cities.

Fire - A misunderstood element that can be misconstrued as destructive ans powerful, (Which it has the ability to be) but can also be an element of synergy and warmth/union with the sun. It's people live in the fire nation.

As an INFJ I'm between water and air, water seems so much more useful but I think the culture of air benders appeals to me more so I would choose that. (I imagine some INFP's will choose air as well, haha)

Also, those were very basic descriptions, the show goes so in depth with bending and creative sub-bending abilities (Metalbending, lavabending, bloodbending, combustion bending, sandbending, etc.) But, this is just a basic overview so you can vote. This should give you a feel for what each element represents and what you would choose. I highly recommend you guys watch both shows in your free time!


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Also INFJ, would go with earthbending every time  I don't think I'm chill enough to pick air, though I love the culture of the airbenders in the show.


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd be an airbender, but not for spiritual reasons. Just because it would be SO MUCH FUN. 
As an airbender you can fly around in the air, you can spin on air globes, you control wind and blow other people away. 

I mean picking up rocks sounds cool too, and setting things on fire without matches is convenient. But air bending is fun!


(I guess cultural reasons too: I would love to be a nomad.)


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't see a poll!

But I (ISFJ) would definitely choose Water. I'm a big fan of AtLA and I've recently rewatched the series. Working through Korra now! (on season 2)


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd probably be an air bender, but possibly a water bender. I don't think I'd have the patience for air, and water is very similar.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm new here, I dont know how to create choices for the polls, I'm sorry. 

Also isn't it impossible to make a choice for the element you would choose then a subsequent question about your type? Arent these one question deals?


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Fire. No question about it.


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

It's funny, almost all of my NF friends choose airbending whenever the topic floats around. I'm an ISFP and I really really love waterbending. I like the moon/night and healing/renewal aspects of waterbending, and the general motions of waterbending just looks so beautiful.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Fire. I have always identified with it, but it's hard to explain. 

My next choice would be air because of its peaceful and passive nature. I like its spirituality too.

-INTP


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's think this through (like I haven't already a trillion times over).

*Waterbending* 


* *




I like waterbending because making water appear out of thin air would be cool, so is bloodbending, it's great for survival. Control, kill, survive, heal, replace limbs, just as long as the temperature's right. Practically, it seems like the best Element.




*Firebending* 


* *




Firebending is great for obvious industrial reasons. The energy. Easy cooking. Getting things to work during a power outage and preventing shock. Mostly, though, the allure comes from my fantasy involving lightning guitars and making other lightning shows. I'd also love to try to try messing with some magnetic abilities and try metalbending as a firebender. Also, try to see if I can make illusions by trying other things with the electromagnetic spectrum. I feel like this one has the most potential. And the explosions thing is cool, but I dunno how that works.




*Airbending* 


* *




Airbending is just very versatile, but as far as I can see, it's reached its potential unless you're spiritual enough to do the astral bending thing, which is a luck thing and not a skill thing.




*Earthbending* 


* *




Making magma is cool, I guess. So is getting sand in people's eyes. Sandcastles are nice. But so are ice castles. I like the Seismic Sensing.




Based on those arguments, I'm going to settle with Firebending. It satisfies my Ne very much, as you can see. Lots of experimentation is possible here. Firebender all the way.

Lemme rank 'em.

1. FIREBENDER!




2. Waterbender
3. Airbender
4. Earthbender
5. Non-bender

Of course, it should go without saying that above all of those, I would love Raava-bending.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd choose all of them; that would make me the avatar  lol, joking, I would never accept all the responsibilities that come with being the avatar (even if bending all the elements would be cool)
I'd choose either earth or fire; I could maybe like air as well, but not water, not at all (due to my personality). But considering my behaviour and all, I think I'd be a firebender.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Fire all the way, baby. <3


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

As an ENTJ (probably), I'd choose either earthbending or fire bending. NOT air, anyway!


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Umh, my secret has been revealed (like it already wasn't): I adore the series. It used to be my favorite show growing up, and I've recently been rewatching some episodes to rehash my fond memories. I've never gone into Korra, though.

I'd choose *waterbending* because it fits well my somewhat paradoxical nature. The power to destroy and heal. Sounds about right. I can be cold and pessimistic at times but loving and playful at others. Water is a very balanced element. I like that aspect of it.

(Besides, there is not life without water.)


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

Water


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

disguise said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little assessment of Korra and how it feels so far:

S1: It was supposed to be its own little series, so nothing really happens in terms of the long story arc.
S2: WOAH, huge jump from S1. EVERYTHING IS SUDDENLY GETTING A BIT RIDICULOUSLY DRAMATIC AND EVERYTHING EVER IS WHAT IS HAPPENING WHO AM I
S3: Oh shit, I caught up with where the show actually is, and since I'm not binging and waiting forever for each episode, I'm starting to realize how much they pad everything and how little actually happens each episode. Literally 2 plot points occurred last episode, padded with explosions, lava, and flying metal.

Season 2 is a huge step from Season 1, it feels like a whole different series.



TheOminousMuffin said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I FORGOT ONE! After a bit of thinking, I think my favorite bending is definitely cabbagebending.


----------



## eppy (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm an INFP and I'd most likely go with water. Although, a part of me is very attracted to fire as well. 
Interesting thread! c:


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

Immediately thought earth-bender !!! 

Then thought about how its werid how excited I felt about that , even after not seeing that show in ages. 

(INFJ, 9w1)


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Airbending. When in a sticky situation, I don't want to burn, crush, or drown my opponent. I just want to knock 'em down quickly and be on my way. Plus, *FLYING!* I'd probably spend a lot of time up above. Maybe even become a vigilante. roud:


----------



## vintage stardust (Jul 17, 2014)

Air.
My next choice would be water, then earth, and lastly, fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Water so I can be a blood bender.


<3


lolno but I would pick air so I could fly away and never have to see anyone ever again.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Any one of the elements would be cool, though I'd say earth is definitely out for me. It seems like the stereotypical INFP thing to say would be water or air. But I gotta go with fire myself. I've got a huge well of passion and oftentimes anger which Fire Bending kinda exudes. I feel Fire Bending would be the most cathartic for me. What's more, I'd really like to bend lightning, too.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

Air.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Air, water, and fire all seem useful to me, so any of those three(though fire bending would be the most badass). I don't care much for earth bending though.


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

when it comes to bending I can't really chose, they can all be fun and useful but they are all also dangerous and have weaknesses.
but when it comes to culture and stuff I'm air nomad through and through. so I would have to choose airbending.

off topic but i have to include this: when i was about 10 I was at the beach with my brother and I was making waves and things in the sea going "I'm a waterbender!" then my brother wanted to join in, so her picked up a stone the size of a small watermelon, shouted "I'M AN EARTHBENDER!" and then picked it with his bare foot. no need to mention there was quite a lot of pain involved.

Oh yeah, INFP!


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably Air. I think we haven't really seen the best of airbending yet since they are basically extinct. It may take someone of exceptional skill and/or luck to discover more advanced techniques for airbending.


----------



## Amulyasri (Jun 18, 2014)

As an ENFP, I would be a water bender. Water heals, it is super versatile, it covers a large part of the earth, and blood bending is intriguing. Perfect for defense and offense. Peaceful.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp here. I would choose Air 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

From a Pokemon standpoint, water. Then I could have a type advantage over firebenders and earthbenders. 

Otherwise, I pick firebending because I hate the cold. Also because I can generate it myself and don't have to rely on bodies of water or ground being present when I bend. 

But then why not air? one might ask. To that I say, While I am relatively laid-back, I think I would need more substance to my life than meditation could offer. 

Edit: also lightning bending because how intimidating is that? Very much, I believe.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Infp, and definitely Waterbender.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Fire, burn burn motherfuckers.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I have the personality of a fire bender, but I would be a water bender. It kicks ass, it's multi-faceted, and it's practical.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

As an ENFJ, I pick Firebender. Only because I want to do the lightning thing.


----------



## SpinniBell (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know if this is weird for my type or not, but as an ESFP, I'd love to be able to waterbend.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have done a decent number of Avatar quizzes and have always gotten Water. I probably would take this element because it's quite flexible in regards to its use.


----------

